

57 things I’ve learned founding three companies - vchien
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/27/57-things-ive-learned-founding-three-companies/

======
pan69
"21. Work from home as long as you can."

Why? My instinct is to get some sort of office, other than my living room, I
can go to asap. I guess the advice this guy is giving us are things that
worked from him. It might not work for everyone. Beware.

